# Wiltshire



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

Off to C+CC Devises site to-morrow for a few days break...anyone been there before or will be in the area?

Will take a trip to Brownhills new site at Swindon, hope it will not cost us too much :wink:


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

I stayed at C&CC Devizes several years ago while still tugging.

I remember a clean and quiet site (it was late October)

You can walk out of the site straight on to the Kennet/Avon canal towpath. It is only a short walk along the towpath to one of the highest flight of locks in the country (world) You can join the other gongozoolers watching the boats ascend/descend all the lock gates.


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Martin..

Great ,watching others at work is my favorite pass time.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

3 magpies right outside the site - wadworths beers & good cheap food. The Boat - downhill on the canal about 20 mins walk - good quality food, canalside garden. It's a longish walk up to devizes, but worth it.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

phylymann said:


> Great ,watching others at work is my favorite pass time.


Was it Dr Johnson who said, "I love my work, I could sit and look at it all day".


----------



## 95603 (Jul 1, 2005)

If this is the C&CC site at Sells Green, Devises went there last September and agree with other postings. Site is good and staff friendly. Should be my family hail from Seend and Holt.

One warning. The entrance to the site, if you are coming in from Melksham, is immediately after a sharp left hand blind corner. 30 mph limit but still dangerous and there have been several accidents here. No problem leaving site.

Food shopping etc., at Melksham, Devises and a bit further away at Trowbridge. Go to Bradford-on-Avon, worth the visit as is Bath.

Have a good break,

Mike.


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

Back in one piece and wallet survived visit to Brownhills  

Site was good although fully booked each night we were there ..lots of small kids, but noise not too bad..

the pub down the road The Three Magpies was great , good food and beer, but typical for us found out that the pub has its own site with wc and hs and electric hook ups and cheaper than C+CC site. Its in the book as Seend site and worth it if club site full or you just want to save a few pounds.

Thats all for your help and advise.


----------

